# Devils Lake Report - 6/29



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Fishing on Devils Lake's been quite good for most all species. Walleye, pike, 
and bass are being found in most all areas of the lake right now and are being 
caught with most all presentations as well. Corkers (slip bobbering) are doing 
well in the trees near Grahams Island, the Ft. Totten area, north end of Creel 
Bay, Foughty's Point area, and the south end of Black Tiger. Crankers are 
finding fish in Pelican Lake, the north shore of the Flats, Howards Bay, Penny 
Bay, Haybale Bay, and most of the shallower bays around the lake. Cranks such 
as shad raps, countdowns, and hornets pitched into windy rocky shores or worked 
around developed weedbeds are working the best. Livebait fisherman are finding 
fish jigging sunken rocky points or trolling bottom bouncers with spinners 
along rip rap or weedy shorelines in anywhere from 8ft on out to 24 ft. 
Leeches and crawlers have been working the best with each having their days 
where one's hotter than the other. Some of the better livebait areas have been 
the ridges in the flats, the Golden Highway, the Refuge road, Patience Point, 
Doc Hagens, the Towers, the Ft. Totten area, Foughty's Point, Stromme Addition, 
the storm sewer, and the Black Tiger Bay area. Shore fisherman are doing well 
at most all the bridges, the north end of Creel Bay along Hwy 19, the Acorn 
Ridge area, and the area from West Bay Resort to Minnewaukan. Most anglers are 
reporting the best fishing starting later in the evening hours with many not 
even going out until around 8:00pm. Leeches or crawlers fished with jigs or 
lindy rigs have been working the best. Good Luck & Good Fishing!!!


----------

